# Is there an onus on Irish employers to provide printed payslips?



## michaelm (25 Jan 2007)

. . and if not, do employees have a legal entitlement to a printed payslip?


----------



## greenfield (25 Jan 2007)

Employers are legally obliged to provide a written statement of wages and deductions, it is not specified that it must be printed


----------



## Satanta (25 Jan 2007)

michaelm said:


> . . and if not, do employees have a legal entitlement to a printed payslip?


I know companies where they do recieve electronic payslips (encrypted and password protected PDFs).

It's only on a voluntary basis, they do provide the choice, but that's not an indication of whether they must by law.


----------



## michaelm (25 Jan 2007)

Thanks, can anyone point me to a link detailing what's expected of employers in this regard?  (I should have said 'paper based' rather than 'printed' earlier).


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2007)

[broken link removed] (in particular section 4 -  Statements of wages and deductions from wages) seems to be the relevant legislation judging by what's on the Entemp website.


----------



## Pavlik (25 Jan 2007)

I think you'll find that [broken link removed]is also relevant, with regard to what "in writing" means in the Payment of Wages Act.


----------



## michaelm (26 Jan 2007)

Many thanks to all.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I think you'll find that [broken link removed]is also relevant, with regard to what "in writing" means in the Payment of Wages Act.


Fair enough. IANAL!


----------

